# Do we need vaccinations for Mauritius or Dubai?



## Lollie (8 Nov 2006)

Going on holidays to Mauritius and Dubai. Won't be wandering far outside of resorts. We are receiving conflicting advice on the need for vaccinations - from travel agent, GP etc. Any advice, experience to share?


----------



## Eurofan (8 Nov 2006)

Been to both, vaccinations for neither. Would advise avoiding tap water in Mauritius though.


----------



## Billo (8 Nov 2006)

Just back from Dubai. No vaccination needed.

Rgds 
Billo


----------



## edo (8 Nov 2006)

as the previous posters have said above - none are required for either. 

Still in my own experience , having lived in Dubai for a while and around the Mid East - it wouldn't be a bad idea to get a jab or a course of meds for Hepatitis - the chances of contraction are very slight - but it is far more prevalent than you would think

my two cents  and  have a  great  time

NB check with one of tropical disease clinics to really put your mind at ease.


----------



## bingojoe (8 Nov 2006)

I went to Mauritius a few years ago and we were advised that they were required. I know someone who went recently without them and they got a virus early doors and spent most of the fortnight in hospital.


----------



## Lollie (9 Nov 2006)

Thanks all!


----------

